# tips on pen making



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I have made about 4 or 5 pens and they really look good,,,but I have noticed that on the ends next to the bushings that after you put them together that it seems like you might have just a little split grain,,i was thinking made I should take them off the mandrell and put them in between centers and sand the ends a little better,,can anyone comment on this problem or tell me what I am doing wrong,,,,thank you


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I think a picture of the problem would help but it sounds like you are cracking the blanks. Try using a very sharp tool and consider sanding sooner to get closer to your finished diameter. What kind of blank are you using? I find burls tend to crack like this easier than straight grained pieces.


----------

